# Wood Security



## SKIN052 (Jul 11, 2010)

Saw a few people eying up my wood piles so I decided to build a look out. Should keep most people away once I mount the machine gun.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jul 11, 2010)

Please tell me you plan to paint a giant smile on the lattice work.......   


That's one heck of a tree fort.  You, um the kids, should have a blast in it.  

Matt


----------



## SKIN052 (Jul 11, 2010)

I had pondered putting a smiley face there somehow. I'll see what it looks like after the paint and stain go on. I just finished a garage as well, the tree house is just back up in case the wife locks me out of the house.


----------



## begreen (Jul 11, 2010)

My kids would love this, even if they are grown up!


----------



## fossil (Jul 11, 2010)

What stove are you gonna put in it?  Rick


----------



## SKIN052 (Jul 11, 2010)

fossil said:
			
		

> What stove are you gonna put in it?  Rick


Not to sure, she did ask for electricity so you never know whats next.


----------



## Bobbin (Jul 12, 2010)

I would dearly love a clubhouse like that one.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 14, 2010)

Very cool treehouse . . . or is that for you when you are in the "doghouse?"


----------



## SKIN052 (Jul 14, 2010)

Sort of, I'll use the tree house in the summer, the dog house is for the winter, it's heated.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Jul 15, 2010)

That treehouse is awesome....I'd be up there chilaxin with a beer.


----------



## Fsappo (Jul 15, 2010)

Go Medieval and have a boiling cauldron of oil ready to dump on the wood thieves


----------



## maplewood (Jul 15, 2010)

SKIN052 said:
			
		

> Saw a few people eying up my wood piles so I decided to build a look out. Should keep most people away once I mount the machine gun.




Ha ha.  Looks like a cellulose Imperial At-At!






(Yeah, geeks cut wood, too!)


----------



## WES999 (Jul 23, 2010)

That,s a really cool tree house, when are you moving in?
I got me one of them 4 legged security systems, glowing eye model ;-)


----------



## BucksCoBernie (Jul 23, 2010)

maplewood said:
			
		

> SKIN052 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Star Trek is geeky, Star Wars is not!

Nice treehouse Skin052.....I can envision a paintball sniper camped out up there.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 23, 2010)

Issue would be spending too much time in there and trying to climb back down hammered.


----------

